# Toli's life in pictures. Last Update,  Toli is 2.5 years old  141lbs



## Robbin (Oct 1, 2013)

As a Puppy






5 Months





6 Months





7.5 Months





The 6 months photo is 94lbs,  I had shown him at 6.5 when I posted this before, I was wrong, it was 6 months.  But you can tell by the 7.5 month photo he has  not slowed down yet. After he got over 75lbs I couldn't weigh him anymore so I only have the last weight at the vets at 6 months.  He's north of 110 now, and he runs about a half a mile every day chasing the 4wheeler. For 4 months I feed him Puppy food for Giant breeds.  But he was growing so fast I start feeding him adult food with less calories and the correct limits for  breeds prone to Hip Dyspalsia. But he has still grown like a banshi.  Parents are not that big, but he was twice the size of the other puppies at 7 weeks. 22 pounds on his first trip to the vet.  We didn't pick him for his size, that FACE stole our hearts.  Plus he was the most playful, loving and adventuresome puppy.  We could not love him more...


----------



## bcnewe2 (Oct 2, 2013)

His face would win me over too!  I really wanted the badger face when I was looking for our Anatolian but found Jess who is just about all cream colored. She has a bit of tan on her ears but only if you look hard.  
I've always had white lgd's I was hoping for something different.

Her personality is the best I've ever had. Far makes up for her conformity in color!

Toli is one big boy!  
Jesse hasn't stopped growing at 10 months.  She is by far the tallest I've ever had but skinny as a rail and she is always ready to eat so it's just her!


----------



## Robbin (Oct 3, 2013)

A friend saw the pictures of Toli and asked "What on earth are you feeding that dog? ..... Trespassers?"


----------



## Robbin (Nov 15, 2013)

Toli turned 9 months yesterday, so I thought I'd update the photo.  He weighed exactly 120lbs this morning.  He's starting to get his winter coat and he's eating more as it has started really cooling off.  We had a rare Nov Freeze yesterday.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 15, 2013)

He has really "thickened" up. 
It is going to really something when you get your livestock! You might not think it possible but you will love him even more and be even more impressed with him!  
How tall is he at the withers now?
Pics never do these guys justice do they! I bet he is even _*more*_ handsome in person!
Does he do the toli "slink"?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 15, 2013)

Beautiful dog.


----------



## kinder (Nov 15, 2013)

One fine looking guy !!!


----------



## Robbin (Nov 15, 2013)

Southern by choice said:


> He has really "thickened" up.
> It is going to really something when you get your livestock! You might not think it possible but you will love him even more and be even more impressed with him!
> How tall is he at the withers now?
> Pics never do these guys justice do they! I bet he is even _*more*_ handsome in person!
> Does he do the toli "slink"?


 
Don't know what the "Slink" is...  But no, pics don't do them justice, for one thing, I can never get him with his tail full up in double curl which is how he carries it all the time, until he leans against me for a picture.  He has thickened up, thou I think a lot of that is winter coat.  I can find some fat on him around his breast bone and back of the neck.  But he's building for winter so I'm not concerned yet.
He IS more handsome in person. 

He is 30" at the withers, still not as tall as his mom I don't think.  I picked him up for the last time today.  Like to have killed me. My wife told me that if I picked him up every day since he was a pup, I'd look like Conan today.  Should have taken her advice....

Now if I could convince him that deer where livestock and he needed to protect them, not run them off my property, I'd be set!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 15, 2013)

Are you going to keep him intact? 
He is turning into such a fine dog!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Nov 16, 2013)

Wow looking great! He is soooo big!


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Nov 18, 2013)

> Now if I could convince him that deer where livestock and he needed to protect them, not run them off my property, I'd be set!



LOL! I have that problem too! My kids and I were looking forward to hunting our property this year... There were deer everywhere last year, now? None at all! At least my blueberries are happy...


----------



## Robbin (Nov 21, 2013)

Southern by choice said:


> Are you going to keep him intact?
> He is turning into such a fine dog!


 
We kept Toli intact as the breeder suggested leaving him that way till he was 18 months old to insure he grew as big and strong as he was able to.  However, we are reconsidering neutering him now and may breed him if I can find a registered large pinto female.  He really is a big gorgeous dog and should father some pretty puppies!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 21, 2013)

What line is Toli out of?

also- just a heads up... Anatolians are very, very sensitive to anesthesia. Because many vets are really not too familiar with this breed there is always a risk of death under anesthesia. They are also vaccine sensitive. Most Anatolian breeders will tell you to be careful and only use a 5 way... no 7 way vaccines and many toli breeders only give a Dist/Parvo booster every 3 years. Rabies... by state law of course.

Glad you aren't rushing to get him neutered. He looks to be a fine animal.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Nov 21, 2013)

Where are you guys located?


----------



## Robbin (Nov 22, 2013)

We're in florida, just north of crestview and Fort Walton Beach.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 22, 2013)

WMR! 
Hey Robbin- I have a "hot" Fawn blk mask reg Anatolian Bitch that is 31inches, correct confirmation, topping out at 135 lbs winter weight. 

What line is Toli out of???


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Nov 25, 2013)

Southern.


----------



## Robbin (Nov 27, 2013)

Southern by choice said:


> WMR!
> Hey Robbin- I have a "hot" Fawn blk mask reg Anatolian Bitch that is 31inches, correct confirmation, topping out at 135 lbs winter weight.
> 
> What line is Toli out of???



I checked Toli’s AKC papers, it, lists the Sire and Dam but nothing about the line.  Don't know how to find out about that.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 27, 2013)

Do you have a 3 or 5 generation Pedigree?
For $15 (I think) you can get them.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 27, 2013)

http://www.akc.org/reg/pedigree_order_hardcopy.cfm
oops.. more than $15


----------



## Robbin (Dec 23, 2013)

Well Toli is 10 months now,  hadn't seen him in several weeks due to a heart attack and bypass surgery.  He's still growing...
Today he was walking around with my sledge hammer in his mouth.   He's been very destructive since I've been down.  He needs the attention and exercise.   I'm getting stronger and taking him for slow walks, not attached to me.  He'd hurt me.

I sure do love the big white dog.  I went in to get checked, thought I was going to have stints.  They couldn't do that and told me I had to have surgery, sheduled in 3 days but they wouldn't let me come home.  My dad died having this surgery so I felt like it was a death sentance.  I cried and the Dr. asked me why I wanted to go home so bad. I couldn't talk and my wife hugged me and said "He wants to go home and say goodby to his dog".  Boy had she nailed it.  He was the one family member that couldn't come to my hospital bed. I desperately wanted to see him.   The Doc said NO, the closest ER is 40 minutes from my house, no way he would allow that much risk.

anyway, I'm doing a lot better.  I'll try to get another picture of Toli to post soon.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 23, 2013)

and  
Very sorry that you have gone through so much. I am glad you are doing better and getting stronger. 
Very sad you lost your dad. 
How wonderful your wife was able to understand also. 
I bet seeing Toli and being around him does you and your heart so much good. Toli sure did miss you. That made me tear up, there is nothing like these dogs! Many of us will get that one.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 15, 2014)

Just wondering how you were doing Robbin.


----------



## Robbin (Jan 18, 2014)

Feeling better, got to go back to work next week. Very early in my opinion. I'm still very weak, but the disability insurance says 5 weeks if you have a desk job. I was hoping for 2 more weeks to get some rehab, but it starts next week and I have to go to work.
Toli is doing well, still chewing up a lot of stuff and still digging, which is new since I had surgery and was hospitalized. He's still very good natured and well behaved when we walk. Got to watch him, he likes to touch you as he runs past you. He's big enough to barrel roll you if you step into his path as he goes by. He's actually running under our hands, so he gets petted as he goes by. He is alone at night, I've started bring the old border collie in when it's below 40. His arthritis is so bad when it gets cold.  He actually seems to bark less when he is alone.

I'll try to get a picture uploaded this week,  he is a big pretty dog and we adore him.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 18, 2014)

So glad you checked in to say hi. Been wondering how you were doing. Sorry you don't get the time you need. Hoping for a full recovery and good health. I imagine it is all such a shock and kinda scary too. Guy, gal... doesn't matter..still very stressful and life changing. 
Toli is a big boy and the running past full steam .. lets just hope he can stop on a dime. That adolescent age can be tough and his world changed a bit, sounds like he is growing up and learning his job. 

Cannot wait for some updated pics of the big guy!


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Jan 18, 2014)

Robbin, glad you are doing better.  My husband just went thru bypass surgery 5 weeks ago.  You telling about Toli running past you full speed reminds me of our Spike.  We take him for daily walks (we're up to 2 miles) and he does the same thing. He is so funny running back and forth to us.  Anyway, hope your return to work go smoothly and you continue to improve.


----------



## Robbin (Jan 25, 2014)

Toli turns a year old on the 13th of Feb so I decided I would post one more picture of him.  I don't have an actual weight, but I would guess it's at least 10lbs more than his 9moth 120lb weight.  So he's somewhere north of 130.  He is a magnificent dog.  Still got a lot of puppy in him and he still chews everything.  He was wondering around with my sledge hammer the other day.  Wooden handle torn up.  And I need to train him to put the firewood back in the stack.  He's had as many as 23 full size pieces in the front yard at one time.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 25, 2014)

He is fantastic! Love his head! 
Thanks for updating, always puts a smile on the LGD people's faces!


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Jan 25, 2014)

He's beautiful!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 1, 2014)

Wow!! Beautiful!!! Love his the size! My girl is just about 100 pounds now... I already want another one!


----------



## Robbin (Dec 7, 2015)

I took the big dog to the vet to get his ears checked and to re-weigh him for heart worm meds.   Ears have been a big problem for months.  I've tried everything.
Still can't get the big guy to let us give him a bath.  He'll play in the sprinklers, but don't even ACT like you're going to bath him.

I didn't take another picture, probably should,  He's full grown at over 2.5 years now and weighs 141.  Funny,  I've never seen him carry his tail down.   Boy was he unhappy  when we got to the vets office, tail straight down until we got HOME...  He was great for the vet, never a flinch when drawing blood or getting shots.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks for the update. Hope if you get a chance you can share a pic or two, he's such a handsome animal. How are YOU doing? Have you completely recovered from your heart surgery? Getting around OK? Any breeding plans for him as you'd mentioned? Sorry to hear he's having ear issues. Glad to hear he was at least non confrontational at the vets... He's a pretty big dog to have to (try) to manhandle.


----------



## Robbin (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm doing much better,  takes almost a year to recover from the surgery.  He is too big for me to manhandle, which is why he gets no baths.  :-(
Funny, I've got pretty solid voice control and can even stop him when he sees a deer,  he cries and wants to do as I tell him when it's bath time, runs in circles,
but can't bring himself to allow me to bath him.  Still, They are the most awesome dogs!    I'm working hard to get my field cleaned up so I can plant sweetclover for the bees this coming spring.  I'm up to 14 hives now which is plenty for a hobby keeper.  Same for the chickens,  27 is enough for a hobby.  Garden goes nowhere now, Deer eat EVERYTHING I plant
I'll try to get a pic this week.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 7, 2015)

Glad to hear you're recovering. Took my dad years to get back and never made it to 100% after a quad bypass. But he lived an additional 20+ years after having it. I sometimes wonder; if it's gonna happen, maybe it's better to happen when you're a little younger as it's easier to handle/recover from it. I expect mine is gonna be due any time in the next 5-10 years 

Hadn't seen you on the bee threads! 14 hives is awesome! and a handful I'm sure. I started with 2 (Langs) last spring, lost one and hope the one I have remaining, which was strong going into winter, survives. Hope to split it this coming spring and maybe catch a swarm or two. Always hope. I don't really want/need 14 though... Thinking 4-5 would be tops for me.
Maybe you should put some of those deer in the freezer? The lean/natural meat would be good for your health too  I don't have a garden right now, but hope to where I land, so I know/expect there'll be problems with deer, rabbits, etc. I'll most likely fence the garden area off to help keep all of them out. If I can do the hog pen on one side and chickens on the other, I can let them in, between growing season, to "prep" the garden with fertilizing and rooting... We'll see.

I'll be moving next summer and hope the place I eventually land at has deer and even feral hogs. They will supplement my home grown meat; chickens right now, goats/pigs and maybe sheep in the future. May even try raising a steer... will have to see how much space and time/money I have when the time comes. Hopefully the property will also have water available for some catfish/bass... big dreams


----------



## Robbin (Dec 7, 2015)

I hunted for many years, but don't do that any more.  I don't kill anything I don't have to now, thou the wife is pushing me to reduce the deer population.  But I won't. I don't even kill and eat my extra roosters, I just separate them (so they can't harass the hens) and let them free range.  They are funny and follow me around a lot because I give them treats on weekends.

I do my bee threads on Beesource.  I learned a ton over there.   You need enough hives to survive the loss of 2 or 3.  Tough to start over if you don't have any to split, and tough to support one if you don't have strong hives to steal resources from.   I got 21 gallons of honey this year and I just motorized my extractor, as hand spinning them was getting old with this many hives. 

If you have the genetics, you need to be careful.  A lot of people don't survive the first heart attack.  It's way too easy to tell yourself you're not having heart problems...


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 8, 2015)

Take care of yourself Robbin - I was going to leave the Rat Race for our little Hobby Farm when I turned 67 but took a look at many friends dropping like flies and decided I had enough of the corporate world and would rather be there a couple of years early.


----------



## Robbin (Nov 3, 2017)

Haven't been here in a while, saw an email from a post go buy from Southern,  Made me come back and enjoy the blog.
Toli is almost 5.  Summer 135 to 140, winter 150.  What an awesome pup, love him to death.  Stray came up, and she's young enough and big enough to rough house with him.
He was going to kill her but we stopped him.  After 3 days he finally accepted her and they are best buds for life.  My old border collie just can't play anymore.
Funny,  people bring dogs to our house all the time,  he's never even raised his hackles.  But they get out of cars with owners.  Missy trotted up and he wasn't having any of that.

He actually sleeps inside now,  my wife had a stroke and was in the hospital and rehab for months.  When she came home he would sleep on the porch leading into our bedroom.
I let him in to see her and that was that.  He has to be in the bedroom every night and get his ears scratched by Mama before he lays down next to the bed to protect her.  He only does this at night, never wants in during the day.

The stroke was devastating when it happened. She was unable to even sit up, didn't know who I was or who her kids were for weeks.  I was terrified she would never come home.
That was 6 months ago, Last week she started walking a half mile, outside, by herself.  Truly an amazing recovery.  More than one doctor has called it divine intervention.

Robbin


----------



## Baymule (Nov 3, 2017)

What a marvelous recovery your wife has had. I hope she continues to improve. Your dog is beautiful and awesome. It touched me that he sleeps next to your wife every night, faithful and guarding her. What a great dog.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 3, 2017)

@Robbin 
I was wondering about you/Toli the other day!
So glad for the update.
This one brought me some tears though. First for your wife and you, and what you both have had to endure. Words really cannot express what I feel inside about the struggles you have faced. There in the same moment- was  that "thank you Lord for the gift of Toli in their lives". I can absolutely picture him knowing the needful thing and being there. What a great dog. Those are the tears with the smile.
These incredible dogs truly can also be the best therapy dogs too! I can picture him.

I am very happy to hear your wife is recuperating. I imagine the time seemed to stand still and seem like forever all at the same time.
I do believe in Divine Intervention! 

We lost Callie December last year, tragically. I am so happy you have Toli. There is nothing like having a great dog.
Please give him a big ole hug from me- yeah, I know he will be clueless , but maybe you could do it anyway.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 3, 2017)

Sorry to hear about your wife and the struggles involved with her recovery, but so glad to hear that she IS recovering. I personally would like to think that maybe Toli had a minor beneficial influence... Glad he has a playmate, and I need to get one for my Mel. At 145 pounds, I can't play with him as rough as he really needs. I'm no real "challenge" to him   Hope you wife continues to recover/improve. Thanks for stopping by with an update.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Nov 9, 2017)

I'm glad you came back to update us. Happy to hear that your wife is recovering well. Toli sounds great, has he stopped chasing the deer away? Mine have and now I wish they still did since the monsters are destroying my fruit trees! I love that he has a play mate and is so happy sleeping calmly by your guys' bed at night.


----------



## Robbin (Nov 10, 2017)

The dogs are wonderful, love them to death.  I did finally break all of them of chasing the deer.  The deer responded by REALLY moving in.  My son saw one under the carport on the concrete last week.   Toli keeps the coyotes off the property and every doe comes here to have her fawns.  I've seen as many as 6 different fawns in a day.  I see at least one set every day. Missy, Toli's playmate has adopted a cat.  I took it in and got it fixed last week.  Funny thing to see that little cat laying on top of that dog.   A playmate is a good thing for these big dogs. Especially if they aren't working dogs.   Sad thing is a saw a full blood anatolian about 8 months old and a Great Per. in the middle of nowhere 3 days ago.  I feed the anatolian but neither would let me touch them so I couldn't check their collars. 
From the looks that had been lost for a couple of days. I checked online and all the papers.  Not reported lost so I hope they found their way home.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 11, 2017)

Glad you were there to give some feed to those lost dogs. That's such a shame. I wonder if someone just dumped them. If you continue to feed them, maybe you can catch them? I know they're big and powerful and could do you serious damage if you try and they don't like it. I hope they come to a good end. I've read about folks who have had stray LGD's just "arrive" out of nowhere and take up residence and employment. I think I'd be OK if that happened here.

Though others will disagree, I'm glad your dogs are protecting the deer. I love to see the deer in my pastures. Yeah, I know they can carry all kinds of deadly livestock diseases and such, but they've been here a lot longer than my goats. And as long as they're not directly in mingling with them, I'm OK. I'd rather the dogs NOT chase them.


----------



## Robbin (Dec 28, 2018)

Toli is 5 years old now.  Haven't come back to this page in a long time.  Thought I'd leave an update.  The big fella is 150 now.  Finally taught him deer where farm animals.  Now every doe in the county comes to my farm to raise fawns.  No coyotes come on our farm.  I never even see a print.   It's just not worth the risk of running into that 150 pound white monster.
Put a feeder 30 yards from the back porch. I've seen as many as 15 different bucks there this year.  As many as 15 does and fawns at a time.  I've opened the back porch and feed the dogs goodies on the porch with twin 8 points standing 35 yards away.  I would never have dreamed they could become this tame. But each new generation is raised in plain site of the big dog and the house and all the comings and goings and they get more and more tame.   While they are hunted on all sides of my 80 acres.  Our coyotes aren't that big, but I do fear Toli chasing them off somewhere and getting attacked by a pack, but so far, they've shown no desire to risk a fight.   We've got lots of coyotes, I hear them all the time, but they now where the big dog marks the property and it might as well be a fence. 

We've increased our chickens and bee hives, but still not live stock.  I'll do that when I retire and have more time on the farm.  Got 50 gallons of honey last year, most we've ever produced.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 28, 2018)

Awww great job. He thinks of them as his herd. 
Ya gotta post a pic. 
Glad you are doing well.


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 28, 2018)

Robbin said:


> Toli is 5 years old now.  Haven't come back to this page in a long time.  Thought I'd leave an update.  The big fella is 150 now.  Finally taught him deer where farm animals.  Now every doe in the county comes to my farm to raise fawns.  No coyotes come on our farm.  I never even see a print.   It's just not worth the risk of running into that 150 pound white monster.
> Put a feeder 30 yards from the back porch. I've seen as many as 15 different bucks there this year.  As many as 15 does and fawns at a time.  I've opened the back porch and feed the dogs goodies on the porch with twin 8 points standing 35 yards away.  I would never have dreamed they could become this tame. But each new generation is raised in plain site of the big dog and the house and all the comings and goings and they get more and more tame.   While they are hunted on all sides of my 80 acres.  Our coyotes aren't that big, but I do fear Toli chasing them off somewhere and getting attacked by a pack, but so far, they've shown no desire to risk a fight.   We've got lots of coyotes, I hear them all the time, but they now where the big dog marks the property and it might as well be a fence.
> 
> We've increased our chickens and bee hives, but still not live stock.  I'll do that when I retire and have more time on the farm.  Got 50 gallons of honey last year, most we've ever produced.



 This post doesn't need a comment since a repeat does it.  I love that story.  We have a herd of about 25 deer that uses a trail around our place and the dogs don't even warn on them any more.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 29, 2018)

Thanks for stopping by with an update. I'm assuming that you're fully recovered and doing well also. 50 gallons of honey is a LOT of honey!


----------



## Robbin (Apr 13, 2019)

Pray for Toli....
Got a knot on his foreleg just above the ankle.  Thought it was a bruise but after a week took him to the vet.   She thought it was a bruise.
Got worse so I took him back the yesterday.  Xray shows a growth inside and outside the bone.  Bone appears very thin.  Either a bone infection 
or cancer.  At 156 pounds (no fat), he's not a good candidate for amputation.  He's the biggest, sweetest dog you've ever seen.  I am terrified of 
losing him. Will be looking for a real surgeon at Auburn to see what can be done.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 13, 2019)

I am so sorry to hear this.  Prayers for you and Toli.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 13, 2019)

Prayers for you both.
Please keep us updated.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 14, 2019)

I am so sorry. Please keep us updated on Toli.


----------

